# 03 2500 4+4 deisal



## fish and hunt (Dec 29, 2012)

Anybody. Know how to get a softer ride. Ride some ruff roads. For work.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

How old are your shocks. I would go get some new aftermarket shocks. I have Fox 2.0 IFP's but I have a Jeep. Old shocks won't absorb the bumps like they are supposed to do.


----------

